# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Building/Structure Mapping >  Modern Gas Station WIP

## Leviathan62089

Hello all,

This is my current WIP, it's suppose to be a map of a modern gas station. I'm making it mostly for fun and possibly for use in a D20 Modern adventure. It's fully playable right now, all I have left is to touch it up with furniture and stuff. Let me know what you guys think of it so far, constructive criticism is always welcome.

Updated progress:


Outdated progress:


-Levi

----------


## mearrin69

Looks pretty good to me. Nice to see some modern stuff. My main issues with it are regarding scale (pumps 5+ feet wide 15'x10' parking spaces) which may not be resolvable if you're sticking with the standard D20 Modern 5' grid. Also, the parking space lines could maybe use some transparency so they look painted on to the asphalt. Nice job.
M

----------


## icosahedron

Agreed, good to see modern stuff.

The double doors to the back room would probably swing both ways, and the main entrance may also.

The aisle shelving might be important for your game, providing cover, etc. They are pretty much permanent fixtures. I assume you're still working on these?

----------


## Leviathan62089

Yeah, the shelves I still need to make/add. As for the dimensions of the pumps/spaces I borrowed them from Christopher West. Partly because I don't know what normal vehicle dimensions are and Christopher West is my primary inspiration. Concerning the doors and opacity of the spaces, that is easy enough to do. Thanks for the positive feedback guys, please keep it coming.



-Levi

----------


## rdanhenry

Maybe it's a regional thing, but I don't think I've ever seen gas pumps in that orientation. In my experience, the sides of the pumps are facing the building. (Thus traffic moving to/from the pumps moves parallel to the side of the building.) If the tile-looking area is sidewalk, the middle pumps would be awkward to access in this arrangement.

----------


## icosahedron

I've seen many pumps with that orientation, and checking out the measurements I don't think access is that bad. In the UK that would be quite a large and spacious station. Maybe it is a regional thing.  :Wink:

----------


## Ascension

In Da Lou (St. Louis) all of the QTs have this kind of orientation plus all of the On The Runs and most of the larger versions of other gas stations but the smaller ones have it the other way (sideways).

----------


## Steel General

I've seen them both ways in various parts of country. To me the layout seems to depend on whether it is strictly a 'fuel center' (i.e. associated with a grocery chain) or a Convenience Store with gas pumps.

----------


## Juggernaut1981

Older Australian ones have the pumps parallel to the road.  Newer ones are nearly always perpendicular to the road or perpendicular to the shop-front.  It makes security footage easier to take... no pump in the way of the people.

----------


## Amazon.chique

That's really beautiful. Car to share any of the secret techniques behind its construction? I'd love to learn

----------


## Coyotemax

There's one gas station/convenience store in my town that looks almost EXACTLY like this layout, the only difference being 4 pumps instead of 6.  (yes, down to the orientation of the pumps).  Nice touch on remembering the handicapable spots..  being that I get to use them now, I notice them more  :Smile: 

*suspiciously looks around*
Where did you say you were from?

----------


## Davros01

nice looking map.  I like the handicap spaces, nice touch.  If you wanna be realistic though you may wanna add 4 more for the handicap spots and leave only 1 spot for non handicapped ppl  :Wink:  

Marc

----------


## Christopher West

Looks good!

One thing I've found and encourage you to consider is that illustrating blacktop accurately will make a map really hard to read or use; I typically lighten it to a mid-tone gray or even lighter, just so that the texture and detail can show up in the map.

Example: http://www.mapsofmastery.com/images/...Motel72dpi.jpg

I'll gladly shoulder the blame for the 10x15' parking spaces. I did that in the Global Positioning/Critical Locations maps to let the parking space lines "snap" to the grid. As a result, everything's a little oversized in my modern maps, but I'm OK with that; any gameplay involving miniatures will benefit from having map elements that fit comfortably in the grid. That all started when I made sidewalks in the first Global Positioning map snap to that 5' grid. All of my d20 Modern maps since then were designed to the same scale, so that if you placed them next to each other the grids would align cleanly.

Anyway, nice work!

----------


## Staticelf

Looks good! Keep going.

----------

